# TPF DOES SYDNEY!! (post your piccies here kids!)



## Xmetal (Apr 3, 2005)

What a pearler of a day!! I must say it was an honor to have walked with such awesome people! The location and weather was perfect.  Bit of a shame some of us didn't show up but It didn't dampen the spirits of those present. 

Shouts go out to Mark (Vonnagy), Benny (Westman) and James (James M) for making it a special day

Special shouts go out to Darryl (Luckydog) for taking me down and home again!!   you're a champion!!

wandering the streets






Climbing the stairs





James - Poser 





Excess Alcohol consumption...





Makes you rip Mark's shirt off





...and race down a slide at great speed!





Group Shots









and i'll post more in the main gallery section as time ticks over.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 3, 2005)

Great stuff Xmetal! I went to upload my pics but found i needed to update my credit card detail (curse expiry dates). Will post mine hopefully tomorrow once they approve my card details.
Was a cool day. After Xmetal slept in, we arrived at Luna Park with 10 mins to spare. Westman was sitting waiting and was easy to spot thanks to his Avatar and the multiple camera bags. Next was the foreigner, Vonnagy, who was keen for a beer the moment we got there and then along came James M.
Had some fun in Coney Island where Vonn learnt his future and his kissing prowess (both from machines). He reckons it said he was an experienced kisser, i'm sure i read "needs more practice".  
A quick drink (non beer type) and then it was off on foot for a walk across the Sydney Harbour Bridge. Stopped in at Ken Duncan's photo gallery and marvelled at his work (bloody showoff) and then to a pub to quench Vonn's thirst for some amber fluid. A cruise through the markets, down to Circular Quay where James M and Westman parted and the remainder caught a ferry back to their starting points and homeward bound. 
A great day with some great friends, and a meet which will need to be done again.


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 4, 2005)

wicked shots ian! thanks for sharing those matey. Had a blast myself - everyone was great. When i get back to aucks, i'll post my piccies in this here thread. G'times! :cheer: 
8)


----------



## terri (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a blast!!    :thumbup:    I hope to see some more shots from everyone soon.


----------



## Alison (Apr 4, 2005)

Great photos! Looks like it was a wonderful meetup!


----------



## luckydog (Apr 4, 2005)

Got access to some of my pics....






Vonnagy's fortune teller..






I'll post a few more tonight


----------



## Chase (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks awesome! Wish more of us could have been there with you guys


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2005)

Me too!!!!  Looks like y'all had a great time!!!!


----------



## luckydog (Apr 5, 2005)

More pics


----------



## Lula (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool !!! oh I wish i could it been there, you guys had a blast, hehehe!
great i'm waiting to see more shots of you guys  :mrgreen:


----------



## anua (Apr 11, 2005)

he he, great shots guys!oh, i wish i could have been there too! hope to see more of it soon-


----------



## MissKitty (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Guys,

It's Jo, the red head who spent the Sunday following you all around Sydney. Had a blast by the way.

I finally decided to charge my camera up and start taking pics again. 4 hours of watching you guys was kind of an inspiration.

I just checked out your Sydney meet pics. They look awesome. You all have fantastic eyes for this and very creative with your shots.

Was nice meeting you all and I am looking forward to seeing more of your work


----------



## luckydog (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey look guys, it's our groupie!! 
Wlecome aboard Jo. Has the house gotten back to normal after Mark left or are you still picking up after him??


----------



## vonnagy (Apr 18, 2005)

Hahaha, good to see ya round these parts miss kitty   As you can see they love to torment me here 

Mr Luckydog, did you save some of the lollies for the kids or did you and Ian eat them all on the way home?


----------



## Xmetal (Apr 19, 2005)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> Mr Luckydog, did you save some of the lollies for the kids or did you and Ian eat them all on the way home?



I didn't see any lollies on the way home so i'm betting the kids got them. 

Hurry up with the pics Mark!


----------



## luckydog (Apr 19, 2005)

Still more than 3/4 of the jar full of boiled lollies left Mark  How did the computer forensics course go?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish I was there...

But I was too busy in NZ


----------



## james m (Apr 20, 2005)

if any one hasn't seen the few pics I posted from the day out they can be found here


----------



## Dollface (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish I had joined TPF earlier.... I missed out..

Next time huh.


----------



## luckydog (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi Dollface 
Consider yourself invited to our next meetup 
Speaking of which i think we should think of planning another one!


----------



## Luminosity (May 19, 2005)

Metal all I get are red x's  

Great stuff guys !! Wishin I coulda joined ya all on the day !


----------

